# Confixx --> ISPConfig



## HolgerEx (20. Nov. 2008)

Moin Forum,

ich verwende ISPConfig 2.2.27 auf OpenSuSE 11. Das System habe ich gerade aufgesetzt und bin nun am Testen, ob es sich für meine Belange eignet. Soweit ich bislang testen konnte, läuft bis auf Quota alles einwandfrei. Das Quota-Problem ist momentan nachrangig.

Geplant ist ein Umzug meiner bereits bestehenden Webserver auf einen neuen Webserver. Auf den alten Webservern verwende ich als ISP-Software Confixx 3. Daraus ergeben sich einige feste Parameter, die ich zu ISPConfig übertagen müsste. Unter Confixx werden folgende Parameter verwendet:

Confixx:                                                         -------------------------------------------------> ISPConfig
 DocumentRoot für User: /srv/www/webn/html/ --> /srv/www/webn/web/
 Web-User: webn (Linux-User)                          ---------------------> wird nicht angelegt
 Mail-User: webnpn (Linux-User)                       -------------------> webn_Was-auch-immer-ich-angebe
 FTP-User: webnfn (Linux-User)                       -------------------> wird nicht angelegt?
 MySQL-DB-Name: usr_webn_n --------------------> webndbn
Das rote n steht für eine beliebige Zahl zwischen 1 und 999.

Nun meine Fragen:

Wie bekomme ich das DocumentRoot angepasst?
Wie bekomme ich den Unterstrich beim Anlegen des Mail-Users weg?
Wie bekomme ich den MySQL-DB-Name entsprechend angepasst?

Ich danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von HolgerEx:


> Wie bekomme ich das DocumentRoot angepasst?


Das kannst Du nicht ohne weiteres, also ohne ISPConfig umzuprogrammieren, ändern.



> Wie bekomme ich den Unterstrich beim Anlegen des Mail-Users weg?


Das Username prefix kannst Du im Bereoich Administration > system > config



> Wie bekomme ich den MySQL-DB-Name entsprechend angepasst?


Nicht ohne programmieren bzw. Du kannst ja auch dei bestehenden Datenbanken manuell mit phpmyadmin übernehmen.


----------



## HolgerEx (21. Nov. 2008)

Moin Till,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Den Unterstrich beim Mailuser habe ich damit weg.

Mir ist klar, dass der Source geändert werden muss. Da jedoch das DocumentRoot in vielen Programmen meiner Kunden fest verdrahtet ist, werde ich nicht darum kommen, das Programm zu patchen. Die Alternative für meine User wäre, dass ihre Programme nach dem Umzug nicht mehr laufen.
Bei den Datenbanken kann ich natürlich mit Umbenennen auf Systemebene vorgehen. Damit würden die Programme wenigstens laufen. Allerdings habe ich damit die Datenbanken dann nicht in der Verwaltung von ISPConfig. Auch hier wäre ein Patch sinnvoller.

Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass mein Problem so außergewöhnlich ist und dachte eigentlich, dass viele User dieses Problem haben. Confixx wird leiseweinend durch Plesk ersetzt und da gibt es nur eine 5 User Lizenz. Damit kann man aber nicht wirklich einen Multiuser-Webserver betreiben.

Gut wäre es, wenn man diese Parameter vor einer Installation abfragen, oder sie in eine Config-Datei eintragen könnte. Aber verbessern kann man natürlich immer alles.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2008)

> Mir ist klar, dass der Source geändert werden muss. Da jedoch das DocumentRoot in vielen Programmen meiner Kunden fest verdrahtet ist, werde ich nicht darum kommen, das Programm zu patchen. Die Alternative für meine User wäre, dass ihre Programme nach dem Umzug nicht mehr laufen.
> Bei den Datenbanken kann ich natürlich mit Umbenennen auf Systemebene vorgehen. Damit würden die Programme wenigstens laufen. Allerdings habe ich damit die Datenbanken dann nicht in der Verwaltung von ISPConfig. Auch hier wäre ein Patch sinnvoller.


Wenn Du ISPConfig patchst kannst Du es danach nicht mehr updates, das würde ich nicht empfehlen. Für die Verzeichnisse kannst Du z.B. Symlinks anlegen damit die bestehenden Scripte weiterhin den gewohnten Pfad für Libraries finden und bei den Datenbanken wäre dann nur noch ein Zugriff über phpmyadmin möglich.



> Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass mein Problem so außergewöhnlich ist und dachte eigentlich, dass viele User dieses Problem haben.


ISPConfig ist international sehr verbreitet, aber nicht in Deutschland da hier fast alle Hoster ein Controlpanel von swsoft kostenlos auf den root Servern mitliefern. ISPConfig wird zwar täglich 300 - 500 mal installiert, aber Confixx ist ein rein deutsches Phänomen und international nicht relevant.


----------



## HolgerEx (22. Nov. 2008)

Moin Till,

ich danke für Deinen Hinweis, ich werde es so mal einrichten.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## nedodu (22. Nov. 2008)

*Wow!*



Zitat von Till:


> ISPConfig wird zwar täglich 300 - 500 mal installiert, aber Confixx ist ein rein deutsches Phänomen und international nicht relevant.


WOW. Wer hätte das gedacht, der Confixx – Wikipedia Artikel ist auch nur in deutsch verfügbar  Der von ISPConfig in Schwedisch, Deutsch und Englisch demnächst kann ich ja mal den italischen anlegen


----------

